# Setting up dedicated woodworking shop



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

*Fighting for every square inch*

Since the last time I posted a pic of my workshop, things got a lot worse (cramped) to the point of being virtually unusable. Automotive and Landscape tools were mixed in with my power handtools. Holiday storage was overflowing from the back rooms. My lumber rack was beyond capacity and things started to pile up on work surfaces. I was spending more time moving stuff than working, and sometimes I just couldn't find the tools I needed.

Finally I had enough, and got serious about kicking those other tools outta my way.

*Getting Started with More Space*

To get started I added on a 5' x 13' area to the back of the garage. The original garage had an addition that made it L shaped so I felt I should fill in the square.

I had a large pile of 16 foot 2×12s and 3/4 ply salvaged from a set construction at my church. All I had to throw in was a 4×4 post, 2 yards of concrete, 4 sheets of OSB, and some leftover studs and I was in business. Around the same time as this addition I noticed a leak that had been around for awhile so I patched any noticeably bad areas and re-shingled the rest of the roof.










The old siding was placed over lat sheathing so I added some OSB for future shelves/organization.










I converted the space into two rooms, both accessible from the outside only. In the picture below, the room with the door on the right holds the fridge & grill and the other room has my dust collector, future 60 gallon compressor, and misc landscape/automotive tools.










I picked up some hardiplank lap siding but will get to that when I have time to do the whole garage right.

*Opening up the side*

On the inside of the shop, I opened up the layout to expand my space. The first place I went after was a 30" wall separating the original addition which was a side bump out. This was my first time removing a portion of a load bearing wall and replacing it with a header. I used more of those salvaged 2×12s to build a supersized temporary wall.

As I removed the wall section & top plate I didn't hear any settled, and the header went up as well as can be expected when working alone. In the pic below the old wall was right where the TS is sitting and you can just see the new header above.










*Lengthening the main space*

My largest challenge was figuring out what to do with the two rooms in the back of my main space which were for "holiday storage". The pic below was with all the Christmas boxes removed (about 40% capacity)










When my daughter got a new toy bench for Christmas I took my stand and told LOML that unless I could claim this space the bench would remain in the house. Permission was granted and within hours I had the studs removed beyond the point of no return (lest SWMBO had a change of heart). I kept a couple of the ceiling joists to make a shallow loft as seen below.










The roof leak was above the adjacent wall and the drywall had several signs of mold. The long term goal for this wall is to be lumber storage so I ripped out the moldy drywall and replaced it with OSB (I've already enlisted my child labor for this Friday to paint it!)










*What's next?*

Now that the space is open, I have a lot of shuffling to get things into place (and still get rid of some stuff). Next up is to finish the feeder for a new 40 Amp subpanel and all the wiring off that (finally gonna get 240V for my new tools!).

I then have to get final tool placement so I can get ductwork up (and maybe build a cyclone). Then there is the lumber rack and outfeed table and cleat storage system and clamp rack etc. etc.

And who knows what, maybe I can fit an actual non-shop WW project in before the end of the year.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Fighting for every square inch*
> 
> Since the last time I posted a pic of my workshop, things got a lot worse (cramped) to the point of being virtually unusable. Automotive and Landscape tools were mixed in with my power handtools. Holiday storage was overflowing from the back rooms. My lumber rack was beyond capacity and things started to pile up on work surfaces. I was spending more time moving stuff than working, and sometimes I just couldn't find the tools I needed.
> 
> ...


Storage shelving like this may help:


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Fighting for every square inch*
> 
> Since the last time I posted a pic of my workshop, things got a lot worse (cramped) to the point of being virtually unusable. Automotive and Landscape tools were mixed in with my power handtools. Holiday storage was overflowing from the back rooms. My lumber rack was beyond capacity and things started to pile up on work surfaces. I was spending more time moving stuff than working, and sometimes I just couldn't find the tools I needed.
> 
> ...


Nice work Scott. That has to feel great to finally claim the space ans start the work. Nothing quite like having a shop come to life right in front of your eyes. Good luck and keep us posted. 
Later, 
Doug in Az.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Fighting for every square inch*
> 
> Since the last time I posted a pic of my workshop, things got a lot worse (cramped) to the point of being virtually unusable. Automotive and Landscape tools were mixed in with my power handtools. Holiday storage was overflowing from the back rooms. My lumber rack was beyond capacity and things started to pile up on work surfaces. I was spending more time moving stuff than working, and sometimes I just couldn't find the tools I needed.
> 
> ...


And a shout out to the Bosch PS40-2, the only drill I've used the entire project (kept the replacement battery on the charger, only took 30 secs of downtime when the battery ran low)

Derek, I've learned the hard way about container sizes (have about 6 varieties right now, all from Rubbermaid no less). Right now my stuff is at an uncles overflow building so they're just stacked as high as I can reach 'em, but thats a great setup for any future space.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

*Brightening things up.*

*Priming OSB*

It took two thick coats of drywall primer on my OSB just to get it ready for paint, but it is a drastic improvement over my last attempt of going straight to the latex.

*Breaking Child Labor Laws*

I'm quick to put my offspring hard to work, I just hope it still works when they're old enough to mow the lawn










If only I had the clipboard and hardhad I'd qualify for a DOT lead supervisor.

*Snow Day*

Today we had a bit of snow/slush/ice and after not getting 5 miles into a 45 mile commute in half an hour I called my boss and took advantage of "liberal leave." I snuck some shop time in during nap time and got some light work in.

Originally, the shop was lit by a single 60W bulb. After a recent trip to Lowe's I came home with six 4' dual T12 fixtures and a box of 24 bulbs for $50. I know a lot of folk rave about T8s, but the same setup would've run $150 so I took the gamble.

*Electrical*

There is a 30 Amp fuse box with one fuse feeding the lights and the other going to outlets. I am installing an additional 40 Amp subpanel to feed my hungry 240V tools which also protects me in case I pop that breaker back at the main panel I won't be plunged into darkness (another good option I've used with good results in my house is the Power Failure Light/Outlet )

Here is the proof I actually got the work done.










Working on a 2' step ladder around a door opener, a lot of floor debris and a huge locker doesn't make for ideal install conditions. If the uneven install bugs me enough I might go back and properly space them, but so long as it work I think I can live with that over my old bare bulb.

Here's hoping they all work!










*Additional Lighting*

I have two cheap drafting lights I can install as needed (one in my finishing area, haven't determined second yet).

My next dilemma is how to light underneath my loft. Right now my plan is to put a lumber rack on that backwall and hopefully eventually build something like the Ultimate Tool Stand . Until I build that tho it'll just be my Miter saw on portable legs and some simple stand for my Rigid spindle sander. I've thought about building some shop built fluorescent reflectors as Jim O'Dell showed but that'd just be another non-critical project at the end of a long list.

Here's a pic of the space, I'm open to suggestions.










*Next Up*

I still need to connect the 8/3 to the main panel and subpanel, run my 240V wiring, and insulate the open studs/rafters. Also creeping up my list is fench cleat system and the modular clamp rack and tool holders that'll ride on it. Waiting for more funds is my lumber rack (probably the Grizzly's) and some PVC ductwork/cyclone.

Most likely I'll just move some of my tools around to see where I like them best.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


Paint smocks are cool.
Surprised the older daughter did not use the younger daughter as a target.

Lee


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


I 've never seen a more beautiful crew in the world.

Do they belong to Pretty smiles Local 102?

Too bad Target does not sell house paint they might give you a couple a grand for the photo. Could add it to their college fund.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


This is looking pretty good, Scott and it great to see you getting the girls involved too.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


for the lighting under your loft. At home depot they sell the 2'x4' recessed florescent lights that mount into hung ceilings for about $35-$45 depending on the model. They hold 4, 4ft bulbs and come with a diffusser reflector plastic sheet. You've seen them I'm sure. My shop is fitted with these and they throw ton's of light. They can be mounted between joists or flush and still look good. You can run them with 2 lights if that's enough also. Some of mine have 4 lights; some have 2 depending on the relationship with windows or the type of tool in that area.

You're a gettin there! After you get the walls/ceiling finished and sort of clear the place out it looks bigger and like it has promise. I also opted for light paint. the room looks larger and it doesn't show the dust nearly as much.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


She's too smart to directly paint on her sister, instead she is more subtle…










As for signing the work, that wall is for lumber storage so I'll have them sign area near where their workbench will be.

I'll checkout the 2' x 4' fixture, 4 bulbs should be more than enough light for that area.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


Nice work. Glad to see the young ones helping. I have two grandkids about the same age that would just love to do that….......LOL


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


If you left the drop cloth up you could have gotten the floor painted at the same time. Love the pictures! Thanks for posting.

god Bless
tom


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


Two helpers!.............lucky guy, I had to paint my workshop walls and ceiling myself. I also found that painting OSB is not easy.

In my "Workshop in the Woods", I installed T-8 type fluorescent fixtures with "daylight" bulbs in order to maximize the color rendering index (CRI). These lighting fixtures have electronic balasts that operate at 21,000 HZ, thus there is no hum or flicker. It's my opinion that lighting with electronic rather than magnetic ballasts should be chosen, even if there is a cost difference.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Brightening things up.*
> 
> *Priming OSB*
> 
> ...


Great helpers, they are just older than my two helpers. Momma seems to get more help out of them in the garden than I do in the shop.
The white paint will be a big help. Looks like you have a good plan in place. Good luck getting everything underway.
BTKS


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*

*Attacking the Center*

I've been sneaking in a few shop hours a night and finally went after the clutter in the middle of the shop ala Gen. Longstreet. This unveiled several potential gloat-worthy tools so here we go…

*Gotta get my Gloat in*

My Father in Law has a good friend who is slowly moving back to Mississippi and is unloading some excess tools. First thing I got from him was this 80s Craftsman shaper of which he is the original owner, only ran it 2-3 times, is in near mint condition, and threw in 12-15 cutter heads, all for $100










He also gave me four 24" and two 48" pipe clamps and lots of lumber (cherry, walnut, maple) but I don't have any pics so y'all will think it a dubious claim at best!

*Trolling Craigslist*

I also found a workbench on CL (White Gate brand). I've been using a craftsman workbench with MDF top and drawers underneath but there is limited clamping ability, no vise, and no dog holes. The new bench is a bit lightweight, has a veneer top, front and end lightweight vise, dog holes and dogs included, and just needs some scrap 1/2 to rebuild the doors and shelf. I got it for $40 which is as much as two cheap vises will run at HF/Lowes.










One of my main goals in cleaning the center was to get this thing free and under its designated window. Now if only I coulda kept the clutter from following it around, but that'll ease up once I put in a cleat storage system (i hope)










*Tonight's Gloat*

Tonight I secured a tool I've been looking for since Black Friday 2007. Tis a shame it had to come at the misfortune of a friend at church and fellow woodworker who had to sell his business. His new boss bought most of his tools but didn't need a compressor and I've been stuck with a budget that couldn't get past the Craftsman 30 gallon ones. Here his dilemma solved my problem, 60 gallon Porter Cable with a mostly new DeWalt motor for $250.










I'm getting the info on the DW motor on Sat, but the old PC motor was 7HP with 12.3 SCFM at 90psi and I don't think he'd have gone much smaller. This has been a badly needed upgrade because in addition to woodworking we have two large tractors that I badly need a good impact driver for the > 1" bolts (especially on the '39 Ford which have decades of paint and rust which have caused countless busted knuckles)

*Working on some Machinery*

In addition to moving things around I also got doing some important mods to my Grizzly G0490. I aligned the motor and installed the link belt, then I got to tackling the foot on the fence. The foot rides on the outfeed table and heavily concerns me (and others) about it causing damage over time. The solution found on the SMC forums was to file it down and add a strip of UHMW, so the lemming that I am I followed suit.

Now that I have bench dogs and a vise I put them to use to hold the fence while I filed.










You can barely see the new UHMW strip.










I trimmed the UHMW down to the width of the foot I left which might have been a mistake because at 45deg I think the cast iron is touching the table again. I don't expect to be using it at anything other than 90 but I'll keep an eye on it. At 90 the UHMW just barely touches the table and slides effortlessly. Got out the 5" Incra I got for Christmas and now it just needs me to close the open dust chute, expand the chip collar to accept 6" hose, and give it some juice. I'm really looking forward to seeing this thing in action.

*Can I get a trunnion?*

Another gloat is a delta 28-575 I have on long-term loan from an uncle that was sitting idle for a few years, except in the move the trunnions cracked. I picked up a Woodslicer and a two other blades for $25 from a fellow in Atlanta and my next steps are to add some cool blocks and replace the trunnions. I can't wait to get this thing tuned up and see how well it can perform now versus the shape it was in before we moved it here.










*Enough showing off, what about all the hard work you were supposed to put in?*

The most important thing is, how'd I do on attacking the center floorspace? Here's a reminder of how the space looked not three nights ago.










Now here is the space as of tonight.










I think things are looking up (except for the Shaper which is going by the main door where my working electrical setup is currently residing, I can live with that tradeoff)

*Best for Last*

I'm not even gonna call this a gloat, this is flat out a wonderful blessing that comes from my wife's uncle which belonged to his father. As the story goes, the Jack plane was one of his tools when he worked on the USS Alabama at the Norfolk Naval Yard.










Side view










These are going in a safe place until I have some time to read up on restoration. Once I can get to fixing it up they'll go straight into use as I want to incorporate more handtools into my work, it would be a crying shame just to put them in a shadow box never to taste freshly exposed lumber again.

Next weekend I plan on picking up a planer and have an optimistic goal of connecting my new 40 Amp subpanel, stay tuned!


----------



## hotroderguy (Mar 3, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Wow, those are very impressive finds! Good luck, have fun with them!


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Remember now…......Longstreet didn't want to have Picket make that frontal assult. Instead, he wanted to set up a defensive position further south close to Tanneytown. Lee wouldn't have it, and overruled him. The rest is history.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


I'm not a history buff, I just tend to retain odd facts (like in this case where Pickett's charge was actually led by Longstreet, not the specifics of who objected to Lee's plan of attack)


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Interesting read, its good to see progress.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Scott:

Longstreet reluctantly gave the order for the assult to Pickett. The charge itself was led by Generals, Garnett, Armistead, and Kemper. Kemper, severly wounded and captured, was the only one of the three who survived.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


My memory's getting things garbled, but Longstreet was charged with command of the corps executing the assault (but not leading any of the Divisions) right?


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Longstreet was the #2 in command on the field. The plan for a direct frontal assult was created by Lee. Longstreet, who disagreed with the plan, none-the -less, gave the order to Picket. Neither Longstreet or Picket were involved in the actual charge itself. Armistead, who led the center with his hat high atop his sword, actually breached the stone wall and placed his hands on a Union Cannon before falling mortally wounded. Garnett's body was never found. (years later his sword turned up in a Baltimore pawn shop)

Lest we attach too much glory to this event, we are tempered by the fact that the next day, as Lee retreated to the Potomac, his ambulance wagon train of wounded and dying soldiers was 17 miles long.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


As a former Marine Corps Infantry Small Unit Leader(SSGT) I looked at the objective of the charge when we brought the Boy Scouts to the battlefield. The "copse" of trees.
I ask myself what the heck you thought you would gain if you broke the line? You do not end up with a "impenetrable hilltop" to have and to hold. You have now placed yourself in the middle of a line (like a bead threaded on a string) where both ends bring fire to bear on you. When you win the problems really begin. Where is the resupply? You have no supporting arms or direct fire artillery to use against the coming counterattack, except those you have just captured. Custers Calvary was close by I do not know if that would "lean" against you.

This of course is hindsight and I know I am not a pimple on Gen. Lee's butt. His picture looks down on me right now and I live in the North.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Actually, at the time of Picket's charge, Custer and Gregg were several miles East of Gettysburg fighting Stuart's and Hampton's cavalry. Lee had sent his cavalry far around the Union right, intending them to strike the Union rear. However, Custer and Gregg stopped them cold.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


Great progress. I find it delightful to see when a cluttered pile of stuff changes into a workshop. I know i've had to deal with lots of clutter.

Hey, what is it with bandsaw trunnions anyway? I have two old 14" bandsaws, one from Harbor frieght and another a craftsman. The craftsman is well built and the trunions aren't cast so won't break. The HF machine, functional but not great, had thin walled cast trunions. I made the mistake of trying to move it by the table and it just broke off in my hands. I weld and can fabricate metal so I made some replacements but I never thought a Delta would be made that way. Do a lot of brands have this issue. I've seen and heard of it way too much.


----------



## Gene2775 (Jun 22, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Tool Gloats and Pickett's Charge*
> 
> *Attacking the Center*
> 
> ...


I just picked up a Whitegate bench like yours. I traded my brother in-law my old lawn tractor motors still good for the bench. Problem is there was no vises. I have an old Columbian that wont fit the predrilled holes. Do you know anyone who sells the 1/2" screws that fit the holes.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

*Nature abhors a vacuum*

It seems the laws of nature apply to my workshop. I spent all of last time cleaning it up to make nice open space and what should happen? I got and fill it all up.

Acquiring more tools than space is a national pastime so I'm not sweating it, especially with the sweet deals I've been landing.

*Turning circuitry into Power tools*

I hoard computer parts, its ingrained into my geekdom. Never did I think it would ever help me in my quest for more bigger-badder powertools. Thanks to some wheelin'-dealin' I struck a deal to build a fellow the best comp I could (minus hard drive) for some of his uncle's old woodworking equipment which was gathering dust the wrong way. All that empty real estate in the middle of my shop is now temporary home to a router table, spindle sander, and '53 DeWalt RAS in vintage green.









Router Stand









Spindle Sander









'53 DeWalt Radial Arm Saw

Never to be one satisfied I also needed something to test out my new air compressor from my last entry, enter a like-new DeWalt 16 gauge brad nailer










*And in this corner*

Standing 6 foot 1 inch tall weighing in at 150 pounds with a girth of 42 inches we have … bowling alley lane!









Nothing like paying $1/BF for S4S Douglas Fir prefinished, so long as you don't mind all the nails inside. 2 sawhorses and my outfeed is now the most manly table in the shop!









Do not adjust that tape measure, that's just one hunka wood with lots of nice vertical grain

But wait, there's more! I also landed a 5' end sections made from Maple with the pin dowels.









Pic from craigslist ad









Pic of endgrain maple/douglas fir transition

*Well Mr. Spend-a-lot, did you actually work on your shop?*

I actually got some good shop time in through all of this. Most importantly I got my 8" Grizzly jointer fully modified and up and running. I caulked some 1/8" board over the open dust chute, replaced the 4" DC port with a 6" HVAC boot with slight modding, and ran the electrical to an outlet box with a hookup for my planer and placed a 24' SOOW cord to give me plenty of slack.









Replaced 4" hookup with Register boot









New electrical hookup for planer/24' power cord

More importantly I added some insulation to the two rooms I added on, hooked up the bags to my DC, and started my ducting. I picked up seven 10' sections of 6" S&D this weekend and now had to decide how to cut the stuff. I'd read several suggestions on the web but the method I liked best (vise & sawzall) wouldn't work since the mini-vises on my workbench are only 4". Time for a solution!









Pickup bed, pallet, plywood, clamp, and sawzall, problem solved!

What I did was take a pallet and knockout a section big enough for the pipe to fit in. Then I clamped some plywood I had handy on both sides of the pipe, quick mark & cut with sawzall solved all my problems.









Pallet with PVC alley removed

I started running ductwork until I ran out of 45deg elbows (Lowes never stocks more than 2-4 at a time). This is ok since I am still working out some of the specifics for my duct layout. Somehow I managed to get the 8" DC inlet to 6" PVC through the wall transition.










Got this ran up to the main Wye which splits my shop in two (now I'm wondering if I could find a 8×6x6 Double Wye to minimize airflow lost)









Those rafters are causing me all sorts of problems with my ductwork design.

*Anything else?*
Nope, but next up are insulating the walls in the addition, more ductwork, and making the fench cleat system!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Nature abhors a vacuum*
> 
> It seems the laws of nature apply to my workshop. I spent all of last time cleaning it up to make nice open space and what should happen? I got and fill it all up.
> 
> ...


I'ts looking good. Nice catch on the tools. I traded a computer that I built for about 4,000 Bd ft of lumber from a sawmill owner. He was selling the mill and any lumber left on the property after the sale was the new owners. So he wasn't concerned about how much wood he gave me.

I got beech, maple, walnut, oak, and ash and he delivered it. He just said how about that pile and that pile and that pile. I got his prize pile of beech he was collecting for his daughters kitchen cabinets. She ended up buying cherry cabinets and he was p***ed. He'd been collecting the wood for over a year.


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Nature abhors a vacuum*
> 
> It seems the laws of nature apply to my workshop. I spent all of last time cleaning it up to make nice open space and what should happen? I got and fill it all up.
> 
> ...


I traded a homebuilt pc- hard drive for a toyota truck that I drove for 5 years then sold to my Brother in law for the same $100 I had into the parts I didn't have laying around when I built the pc.I love those trades.On e comment make sure to ground the heck out of that duct work pvc is horrible for static.


----------



## Amos1 (Mar 4, 2009)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Nature abhors a vacuum*
> 
> It seems the laws of nature apply to my workshop. I spent all of last time cleaning it up to make nice open space and what should happen? I got and fill it all up.
> 
> ...


You have a good nose for deals. Sometimes the barter system is the way to go!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Nature abhors a vacuum*
> 
> It seems the laws of nature apply to my workshop. I spent all of last time cleaning it up to make nice open space and what should happen? I got and fill it all up.
> 
> ...


saw the same craigslist add, but it was too far away and I only have a civic. it looks better in your pictures than in the ad. nice find.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

*Reviving life to the shop!*

Wow, can't believe its been 3 years since I've really been in and around my shop! Let's just say life has been busy and higher priorities have derailed me for awhile.

This summer we decided to build a new house on our property and while thinking about actually having an attached garage got me tinkering in Visio. While looking at the plans with a coworker he noticed some of my handtools I was planning to move into the shop and found out he was a fellow WWer. After several more chats about our shops and showing some pictures, I found myself re-invigorated to get back out there, clean it up right and start making more forward progress on the shop so I can pound out some more projects, most notably a box for my brother who just got back from a deployment.

First item on my list, to bring my DC back into line. I realized my old setup using the Powermatic 75 as designed was no good, the room wasn't tall enough for the dual bags plus they were only 30-micron which would shorten the lives of the 2 large motors in that room. So I picked up some HVAC registers and borrowed some tin snips to fabricate a converter from the 5 1/2" outlets to flex pipe connected to a dryer vent to blow all the chips and dust against the side of my carport (easy to pickings for my tractor's to take to the compost pile)

Naturally sealed with several layers of duct tape.



















Testing it out with a floorsweep resulted in significant suction, I made sure to use the dryer vent with the largest opening in case something large gets sucked up.










The main ductwork is setup, I still have to finish the branches and figure out what I'm going to do for the blast gates (spend the $$ or use my limited time?). I also need to setup a collection method for my Craftsman (ie Belsaw) 15" planer which is going to be tricky.



















I made sure to leave a 4" and a 6" open so as to not choke off the motor. After I get the ductwork setup I'll work on my brother's box as well as some more shop projects to include installing my 52" rails for TS, router insert, crosscut sled, outfeed table, and cabinet for drills/bits.

Until next time (hopefully less than 924 days!)


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

BlueFlamme said:


> *Reviving life to the shop!*
> 
> Wow, can't believe its been 3 years since I've really been in and around my shop! Let's just say life has been busy and higher priorities have derailed me for awhile.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back in the shop. I wish I could blow the dust outside but my neighbour would probably complain and it would cost a fortune to replace the heat lost from blowing all the warm air out LOL!


----------

